# Subclass 189 Visa Process



## Masterofhogwarts (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello fellow forum members,

I know most you guys out there will have an idea of the actual process involved from submitting an EOI and being granted a Subclass 189 independent skilled migrant visa. I for one always wondered around different forums with contradictory views and ideas. Being granted the 189 visa just yesterday, I thought I might put in some info for others who are in search of the "actual process" involved right from an EOI till the visa being granted. This is what happened with me and results may vary:

1. EOI submitted on 28/7/12 for 60 points under the job code 233512, Mechanical Engineer. I lacked 5 points to lodge the 885 visa due to my age being under 25. 

IMPORTANT: Make sure you have your positive skill assessment and IELTS results ready prior to lodging an EOI.

2. Invited to apply for the 189 visa on 1st November 2012.

3. Applied for AFP Check on 1/11/2012

4. Completed medicals for me and my de-facto partner on 2/11/2012

5. Applied for Indian PCC on 5/11/2012 as I required my passport to complete the medicals previously

6. Lodged the 189 visa application on 5/11/2012 with pending AFP Check, Indian PCC and medical results and only supplied the receipts for these as an evidence to obtain the above. All other documents were uploaded as required

7. AFP check arrives on 13/11/12 and immediately uploaded and now waiting for the Indian PCC to arrive

8. Case officer (CO) gets allocated to me on 20/11/12 and asks me to sent some documents which I had already uploaded but was not possible for the CO to download it due to some technical glitch in their website. I resent the documents on the same day to the CO via email

9. Indian PCC arrives on 22/11/12 which was immediately sent via email to the CO and confirmed it with the CO later on over the phone.

10. 23/11/12 at 10:30am - 189 Visa Granted !!

The total time from the day I lodged the visa online till it was granted was 14 days. It would be a good idea to lodge the application once you get the invite along with the documents you have in hand. Waiting for all the documents to arrive would take up more precious time of yours. And as always don't loose hope !!!

Shoot a reply for further info.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Many congratulations :clap2:
And thanks for sharing your experiences


----------



## Ryl (Sep 30, 2012)

Masterofhogwarts said:


> Hello fellow forum members,
> 
> I know most you guys out there will have an idea of the actual process involved from submitting an EOI and being granted a Subclass 189 independent skilled migrant visa. I for one always wondered around different forums with contradictory views and ideas. Being granted the 189 visa just yesterday, I thought I might put in some info for others who are in search of the "actual process" involved right from an EOI till the visa being granted. This is what happened with me and results may vary:
> 
> ...




Wow this is really quick! Thanks for sharing. Looking forward to receiving the invite on 1 Dec!

By the way, I just did a Medical Examination and X-Ray on 6 Sep 2012 for my 457 Visa. If I do get an invite for 189, I understand that I need to do the blood test, right? Will I have to do the Medical Examination again given that I just did it on 6 Sep 2012? Does anyone know?


----------



## Jey2012 (Nov 18, 2012)

HI 

Really Quick. Congrats

when are you planning to move to australia??


----------



## Masterofhogwarts (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank you for the compliments...


The forms that I used for medicals are 26 and 160. I believe that you can still hold on to the X-Ray as the Department has electronic records of your previous medicals. Your best bet is to call up medibank and explain your situation and I am sure they will be able to sort something out for you.

I believe that once you get an invite through skill select and lodge your visa application, along with all necessary documents with evidences of pending documents, its just a matter of getting a CO allocated.

For applications with all necessary documents uploaded, a visa will be directly approved as a CO will only contact you when they require additional documents.

I am already in Australia and did a onshore application.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## hh283 (Oct 25, 2012)

congrats! that was really quick!


----------



## Masterofhogwarts (Nov 23, 2012)

hh283 said:


> congrats! that was really quick!


Thanks. I was impressed with the speed of processing too...


----------



## Masterofhogwarts (Nov 23, 2012)

_Dear Masterofhogwarts,

I think you are a mechanical engineer; this is why i want to ask you a question and i hope you can share your experience with me because i am totally confused.

First of all, this is my 2nd attempt to apply and here is all information about me as follows:
32 years old (30 points), 
have a bachelor degree of mechanical engineering (15 points), 
My IELTS score is (L 7/R 6/ W 6/ S 7.5), Overall 6.5 (0 points)
have more than 8 years of experience and all supporting documents are available as required (15 points). 

In light of the above, i believe that i can get 60 points. Now my concern is: " Is my IELTS score at each module will be accepted by both EA and DIAC or not!!!"

Once again, i would appreciate if you can clarify my concerns_

Hi Silentmoon80,

I was not able to reply to your visitor messages for some reasons so I am putting up my response here... 

As long as you qualify for 60 points with functional english (IELTS individual band score of 6) and have a positive skill assessment from EA, you can submit an EOI to the DIAC.

I am unsure about the english language requirement, if any, of Engineers Australia prior to your skill assessment. Since I completed my bachelor degree here in Australia, I was not asked for one. 

As for your query, the DIAC will accept your IELTS score as it is the minimum requirement for anyone to be able to apply for permanent residency using EOI.

let me know if you need more info.

Regards...


----------



## nazz (Nov 25, 2012)

*question regarding education points for 189*

I am in the process to submit my EOI for 189 visa but have one big question about my education points.

I have two masters degree from Australia and Bachelor degree from overseas.

Two days ago I received my ACS skill assessment with the following details.

• Your Master of Information Systems from university of xxxx completed November 2011 has been assessed as a comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
• Your Master of Information Technology from university of xxxx completed August 2010 has been assessed as a comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
• Your Bachelor of Computer Application from xxxx University completed March 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Associated Degree with a major in computing

Which means my overseas bachelor degree is not equivalent to Australian bachelor degree, however my both master degree is comparable to Australian Master degree.

According to immigration website they says
"At least a Bachelor degree, including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters, from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard.

To receive points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree, or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor level at Australian standards."

So my question is that do I qualify to claim 15 points for the qualification if my bachelor is not equivalent?

Please help me guys with your understanding and personal experience.


----------



## Masterofhogwarts (Nov 23, 2012)

nazz said:


> I am in the process to submit my EOI for 189 visa but have one big question about my education points.
> 
> I have two masters degree from Australia and Bachelor degree from overseas.
> 
> ...



My understanding from your post is that your Overseas Bachelor degree is "not comparable" to an Australian bachelor degree. Maybe you have a typo in your post.

Yes, you are right. From what I read from the skillselect website (Just now) you won't qualify until you either assess your overseas bachelor or one of your two Australian master degrees to be comparable with an Australian bachelor degree. The statement is clear cut.

Is it possible for you to inquire with ACS to assess one of your master degree to be comparable with an Australian bachelor degree?

I know a lot of master students (Engineering) who had to do the same thing by writing a Competency Demonstration Report (CDR) to Engineers Australia highlighting their final year bachelor project to receive positive assessment for their overseas bachelor degree.

Regards...


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Masterofhogwarts said:


> My understanding from your post is that your Overseas Bachelor degree is "not comparable" to an Australian bachelor degree. Maybe you have a typo in your post.
> 
> Yes, you are right. From what I read from the skillselect website (Just now) you won't qualify until you either assess your overseas bachelor or one of your two Australian master degrees to be comparable with an Australian bachelor degree. The statement is clear cut.
> 
> ...


Hi Masterofhogwarts,

This is what is mentioned in skill select

To receive points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree, *or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor level at Australian standards*.

So what I understand is Your masters degree should be *ateast *comparable to aus bachelor degree...In nazz's case, his Masters is comparable to aus masters...so won't that be enough?


----------



## Masterofhogwarts (Nov 23, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Hi Masterofhogwarts,
> 
> This is what is mentioned in skill select
> 
> ...


Hi anj0907,

My understanding from that statement is that, the master degree should be comparable to a aus bachelor degree only.

If it was otherwise, then the statement would have been, the master degree should be comparable to a aus bachelor "or higher". 

Its just my thought and from what I have seen others in similar situation. I can't find another logical explanation why other masters (my friends) can't lodge an application with their accredited master degree.

I will talk to one of my friends and will get back to you. I hope you are right and that nazz can go ahead with his application. 

Regards...


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Masterofhogwarts said:


> Hi anj0907,
> 
> My understanding from that statement is that, the master degree should be comparable to a aus bachelor degree only.
> 
> ...


Hi Masterofhogwarts....did any of your friends face any problem while lodging their application? Was their masters assessed to be comparable to aus masters degree? Can you please explain?


----------



## Masterofhogwarts (Nov 23, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Hi Masterofhogwarts....did any of your friends face any problem while lodging their application? Was their masters assessed to be comparable to aus masters degree? Can you please explain?


Hi anj0907,

I spoke to couple of my friends. One of them didn't remember what the exact reason was. My other friend told that since he did masters in engineering in Australia, he didn't have to assess his master degree but had to assess his overseas bachelor degree. He said for a fact that engineering master students couldn't go any further with their PR application without getting their Overseas bachelor degree assessed by Engineers Australia by writing a Competency Demonstration Report (CDR). This friend of mine works for a global firm and is a citizen now (just to summarise him as a genuine person)

When I explained naaz's situation, he said that it would be best to contact ACS in his situation who will be able to answer his queries.

Hope I have answered your queries.


----------



## nazz (Nov 25, 2012)

Masterofhogwarts said:


> Hi anj0907,
> 
> I spoke to couple of my friends. One of them didn't remember what the exact reason was. My other friend told that since he did masters in engineering in Australia, he didn't have to assess his master degree but had to assess his overseas bachelor degree. He said for a fact that engineering master students couldn't go any further with their PR application without getting their Overseas bachelor degree assessed by Engineers Australia by writing a Competency Demonstration Report (CDR). This friend of mine works for a global firm and is a citizen now (just to summarise him as a genuine person)
> 
> ...


Thank you all for replay so far.
@Masterofhogwarts and anj.

I already contact with the ACS and the lady to whom I spoke with her was quite rude while communicating. 

I ask her that how can I consider my both master degree to compare with the Australian Bachelor degree?? Then she told me that she can't compare with Master to Bachelor because Master degree is 2 years and Bachelor is 3 years. 

On the skill select it's clear mention that "To receive points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree, *or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor level at Australian standards*." 

Now I don't understand the bold sentence from above paragraph. How can I compare my Master to Bachelor??? Immigration is saying some thing and ACS is not trying to under my situation.

Could any one please help to resolve this issue. I am so disappointed that after having two master degrees I can only claims 10 point.


----------



## Masterofhogwarts (Nov 23, 2012)

nazz said:


> Thank you all for replay so far.
> @Masterofhogwarts and anj.
> 
> I already contact with the ACS and the lady to whom I spoke with her was quite rude while communicating.
> ...


With the limited knowledge we have as applicants ourselves, I think it would be stupid to speculate things which we are not sure of.

As I don't know anyone who would've done an assessment through ACS I am quite unsure about the process. However, I am sure about Engineering Master students who will have to assess their overseas bachelor degree. 

If you are in Australia, I would suggest that you go and meet an immigration lawyer who will be able to explain things in detail. The first consultation is free for most of these guys. Also, make sure you meet couple of these lawyers so that you can make sure where you are heading to. 

Let me know.


----------



## Vijay Agrawal (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi Masterofhogwarts

Thanks for sharing your experience. I am new to this forum & have few queries on skills assessment. My queries are

1. I am a Mechanical Engineer (passed out in 2003) and have 7.5 years of experience as PPIC (Production Planning & Inventory Control) manager in Manufacturing Company in India & Indonesia. Whether i stand a positive skill assessment if applied for Mechanical Engg noting my experience is more of managerial than technical. Should i apply for "Engineering Manager" in stead?

2. After my BE i did PGFT (Post Graduate in Fashion Technology) from NIFT Delhi (2003-2005). The specialization was in Garment Manufacturing Technology (Eligibility for this course is BE). Whether i stand a better chance of assessment if applied on my Post graduation. 

Appreciate valuable inputs from experts. 

Vijay


----------



## nima_vbk (Nov 28, 2012)

nazz said:


> I am in the process to submit my EOI for 189 visa but have one big question about my education points.
> 
> I have two masters degree from Australia and Bachelor degree from overseas.
> 
> ...


Hi whatever your degree is from India, you will be allocated 15 points.


----------



## Chintamani (Dec 27, 2012)

Masterofhogwarts said:


> Hello fellow forum members,
> 
> I know most you guys out there will have an idea of the actual process involved from submitting an EOI and being granted a Subclass 189 independent skilled migrant visa. I for one always wondered around different forums with contradictory views and ideas. Being granted the 189 visa just yesterday, I thought I might put in some info for others who are in search of the "actual process" involved right from an EOI till the visa being granted. This is what happened with me and results may vary:
> 
> ...


Hi,

Congratulations !
One query - Do you need to travel out of Australia for VISA stamping ? I heard as per new rules you do not have too. Please clarify.

Congrats once again,

Chintamani


----------



## tani (Jan 20, 2013)

Masterofhogwarts said:


> Hello fellow forum members,
> 
> I know most you guys out there will have an idea of the actual process involved from submitting an EOI and being granted a Subclass 189 independent skilled migrant visa. I for one always wondered around different forums with contradictory views and ideas. Being granted the 189 visa just yesterday, I thought I might put in some info for others who are in search of the "actual process" involved right from an EOI till the visa being granted. This is what happened with me and results may vary:
> 
> ...


Hi Masterofhogwarts,

As you have got done your visa very smoothly can you help me as i m now going to start my visa application? 
Can you tell me how do you get your Police clearance done? What is the procedure for both Australia and India? How you got Indian PCC?Do I need to send my original Passport ?


----------



## arsat (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi, 

I am planning on aplying for skillselect 189 visa. I have a PhD degree from UK and my age is 29 with ielts score of 7. I score 60 points but no points for employment as I have less than 3 years of experience. Do I still qualify to apply? is it necessary to have more than 3 years of experience

Regards

Abdul


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

arsat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning on aplying for skillselect 189 visa. I have a PhD degree from UK and my age is 29 with ielts score of 7. I score 60 points but no points for employment as I have less than 3 years of experience. Do I still qualify to apply? is it necessary to have more than 3 years of experience
> 
> ...


Generally there is no need to have work experience, though there are a few jobs which require work experience in order to obtain a positive skills assessment.
Have you already obtained your skills assessment? If your occupation does not require work experience then there won't be any problem.


----------



## arsat (Jan 21, 2013)

AnneChristina said:


> Generally there is no need to have work experience, though there are a few jobs which require work experience in order to obtain a positive skills assessment.
> Have you already obtained your skills assessment? If your occupation does not require work experience then there won't be any problem.


Hi Anne, 
thanks for your reply, No I have not obtained the skills assessment. I am really confused. Do I need skills assessment or do I need to only get PhD accessed as my PhD is from a UK university. I am choosing biomedical engineer as the skill. Any suggestions? I only have two years of experience.
Thanks in advance 
Cheers


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

arsat said:


> Hi Anne,
> thanks for your reply, No I have not obtained the skills assessment. I am really confused. Do I need skills assessment or do I need to only get PhD accessed as my PhD is from a UK university. I am choosing biomedical engineer as the skill. Any suggestions? I only have two years of experience.
> Thanks in advance
> Cheers


Even though UK degrees are most certainly similar to Australian degrees, you still need to obtain a skills assessment. Without an assessment you won't be able to lodge an EoI.
Engineers Australia is responsible for biomedical engineers, so you need to get your PhD assessed from them. Here the link: Migration Skills Assessment | Engineers Australia
And btw, they don't seem to require work experience for that profession, so you should be fine.


----------



## drfadyjoseph (Jan 27, 2013)

*help needed for med check*

Thanks so much for sharing the experience it is very useful
I'm trying to help my sister get the same Visa, Luckly she was invited to submit her application
Now we have all the required documents, excaept for the Med Check forms, she took them to the panel doctor but the doctor said I need to fill your med check results online and that HAP number is needed, we have no idea what the heck HAP number is !!, would she have a HAP number even though she didn't lodge the application yet ? any idea ?!



Masterofhogwarts said:


> Hello fellow forum members,
> 
> I know most you guys out there will have an idea of the actual process involved from submitting an EOI and being granted a Subclass 189 independent skilled migrant visa. I for one always wondered around different forums with contradictory views and ideas. Being granted the 189 visa just yesterday, I thought I might put in some info for others who are in search of the "actual process" involved right from an EOI till the visa being granted. This is what happened with me and results may vary:
> 
> ...


----------



## Masterofhogwarts (Nov 23, 2012)

Chintamani said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congratulations !
> One query - Do you need to travel out of Australia for VISA stamping ? I heard as per new rules you do not have too. Please clarify.
> ...


Hi Chintamani,

Apologies for the late response. I don't have to travel out of Australia for Visa stamping. 

If I understand your question correctly, did you mean "Do I have to stamp a visa on my passport prior to travel overseas?" The answer to this is no as per the new visa conditions, it does not require a visa label on my passport as it is linked with my passport number.

thanks


----------



## Masterofhogwarts (Nov 23, 2012)

tani said:


> Hi Masterofhogwarts,
> 
> As you have got done your visa very smoothly can you help me as i m now going to start my visa application?
> Can you tell me how do you get your Police clearance done? What is the procedure for both Australia and India? How you got Indian PCC?Do I need to send my original Passport ?


Hi tani,

Indian PCC - Contact VFS Global which is a mediator between us the applicants and the Indian Embassy. You can visit their website and download the necessary forms. Be very careful with the photo you sent them as they are known well for their so called "attention to detail' attitude. Make sure the photo is right to their required specs. 

Also, If you have received an invitation already, do your medicals first and then the Indian PCC as your passport would be gone for nearly 2 weeks. 

Australian PCC - Visit the Australian Federal Police website and download the forms for a national police check and you don't require a fingerprint check, its just the name.

The associated fees for these checks are clearly mentioned in their respective websites along with their preferred mode of payment. 

My honest advice would be to sent these documents via registered post so as to keep a track of the documents.

Best Wishes...


----------



## Masterofhogwarts (Nov 23, 2012)

drfadyjoseph said:


> Thanks so much for sharing the experience it is very useful
> I'm trying to help my sister get the same Visa, Luckly she was invited to submit her application
> Now we have all the required documents, excaept for the Med Check forms, she took them to the panel doctor but the doctor said I need to fill your med check results online and that HAP number is needed, we have no idea what the heck HAP number is !!, would she have a HAP number even though she didn't lodge the application yet ? any idea ?!


To be honest, I wasn't asked for a HAP number or any of that kind. I had to take the print screen copy of my 189 invitation just in case they required it. You will only have to mention the visa class you are applying for and as long as you have all the forms and required documents ready you should be all good. Did you call the medibank hotline and enquire about this yet? 

I went to medibank health solutions in melbourne and had no issues whatsoever. I wasn't even asked for the invitation copy. I for one, thought they were more interested in the med check fees than my docs. 

Hope this helps.

Good Luck!


----------



## Papujuly (May 5, 2013)

*Help*

Hi

My husband has been invited to apply for visa in 189 he is going to include me in his application ..please can u let us know if my bachelor degree certificate from india is sufficient to prove my functional English and if we need any documents to include me in his visa...any help well be appreciated


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Papujuly said:


> Hi
> 
> My husband has been invited to apply for visa in 189 he is going to include me in his application ..please can u let us know if my bachelor degree certificate from india is sufficient to prove my functional English and if we need any documents to include me in his visa...any help well be appreciated


To prove functional English the degree certificate itself will not be sufficient. You will have to get a letter from your university stating that you undertook a degree of 2+ years and the language of instruction was English.

Further you will also have to provide proof of identity (passport/ birth certificate) and evidence that you are married (marriage certificate). You will also have to obtain police clearances from every country where you lived 1+ years in the past 10 years, and you will have to complete the medical examination.

I think that's it from your side.


----------



## reenapillai82 (Apr 30, 2013)

AnneChristina said:


> To prove functional English the degree certificate itself will not be sufficient. You will have to get a letter from your university stating that you undertook a degree of 2+ years and the language of instruction was English.
> 
> Further you will also have to provide proof of identity (passport/ birth certificate) and evidence that you are married (marriage certificate). You will also have to obtain police clearances from every country where you lived 1+ years in the past 10 years, and you will have to complete the medical examination.
> 
> I think that's it from your side.


and what if we have to include our 5 year old son, do we need to do medicals for him as well,
thank you


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

reenapillai82 said:


> and what if we have to include our 5 year old son, do we need to do medicals for him as well,
> thank you


Your son will also have to complete medicals, but his medicals will only consist of routine check-ups, i.e. no check x-ray and no HIV Test.


----------



## reenapillai82 (Apr 30, 2013)

AnneChristina said:


> Your son will also have to complete medicals, but his medicals will only consist of routine check-ups, i.e. no check x-ray and no HIV Test.


ok,thank you


----------



## Papujuly (May 5, 2013)

*help again*

Thank you very much for that infomation , We are at UK and getting teh police verification done here is not much of a hassle , but really worried how to get the police verification done in India.i was in India pre marriage and please if any one could shed some light on this it will be great ...


----------



## paradise1987 (May 2, 2013)

How do you make your Signature on the bottom of your messages like that. The timeline thing?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

paradise1987 said:


> How do you make your Signature on the bottom of your messages like that. The timeline thing?


You will be able to do that once you have 5 posts.
Quick Links - Edit Signature


----------



## Papujuly (May 5, 2013)

*Meds*

We are applying for the visa today n in holiday next month with friends n family in London....will it be k if we do our meds at London coz we live in Scotland...has any of you carried out meds in different city ?


----------



## monu11 (Feb 18, 2013)

Masterofhogwarts said:


> Hello fellow forum members,
> 
> I know most you guys out there will have an idea of the actual process involved from submitting an EOI and being granted a Subclass 189 independent skilled migrant visa. I for one always wondered around different forums with contradictory views and ideas. Being granted the 189 visa just yesterday, I thought I might put in some info for others who are in search of the "actual process" involved right from an EOI till the visa being granted. This is what happened with me and results may vary:
> 
> ...


Which team were you dealing with mate!
Very lucky!!
Cheers


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Masterofhogwarts & Expat seniors, 

I am starting the process to apply under 189 quota for SOftware Engineer.
I finished my IELTS (S:8.5 R:7 W:8 L:8) and awaiting results from ACS. 
Here are some doubts. Request you to kindly clarify. 

1.In the EOI am I expected to include the details of my dependents as well? 
( husband,son and mother)? IF not then at what stage should I include their details? 

2. When I get the visa invitation, I have 60 days to provide PCC & MEdicals of myself and my dependents. Correct? 

3. My husband came to US on H4 visa (dependent) and stayed for 9 months and eventually returned back to my home country. Should I apply for FBI Background check for my husband? Does he qualify as a resident? 

4. My mother visited me on visitor visa (B1 visa) for 6 months. Should I apply for FBI Background check for my husband? 

5. At what stage should I provide the IELTS scores of my dependents (both husband and mother) ? Within the 60 days of getting the visa invitation? 

4. What is the acceptable IELTS score for dependents? 6 or 4.5? 

5. If my mother (non-native speaker ) gets below 4.5 , then what should be done/ what other options are available? 

6. Regarding FBI , the results usually take 5-6 weeks. If there is any delay and the 60 days provided by DIAC gets over, can I provide the confirmation details and request for an extension of date from the CO? 

7. Should I send the FBI results directly to DIAC or just email the details to CO? 

8.What are all other documents required to upload? Should I upload Bank statements and Tax documents of all the previous years? 

-HS


----------



## Daredevils (Jul 8, 2013)

*De-facto visa*

Hi Masterofhogwarts,

I am applying for a de-facto visa. How long did it take for your partner to receive the visa? Did your de-facto partner submit medical and PCC with the application or was it submitted later?


----------



## imugly (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi all, 

I just got the invitation for 189 today. I have a couple of question and need your kind help to advise before apply for VIsa ( outside Aus - from VN ) 

1. Can I click Apply VIsa in Skill Select and save for later submission ? 

2. Together with me, there are 3 dependent members ( wife, 1 daughter 16 months old and 1 daughter new born. ) 
- Health requirement: do I need to do the healthcheck for my wife and 2 daughter ? 
- Character requirement: do I need to do for my wife and 2 daughters in this case ? 
3. Do I need to have passport for 2 daughter in place to complete the visa application online ? 

Thank you very much and looking forward to your help. 

imugly


----------



## adila (May 27, 2013)

imugly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just got the invitation for 189 today. I have a couple of question and need your kind help to advise before apply for VIsa ( outside Aus - from VN )
> 
> ...


medical is done for all family members but for kids under 18 its a v normal health check up and over 18 chest x-ray and other hiv & hepatitis tests are done.
Similarly the character check is only for applicants over 18.
Yes you need the passports as to fill in the form and to send them the scanned copies of all the applicant's passports.


----------



## sunnyb1981 (Jul 16, 2013)

*when to do the PCC and medical checkup*

Hi,

Im filing for the 189 Visa and prior to 2010, i lived in the US for about 5 years and then moved back to India.

Do i need to get a PCC from the US and India? for both me and my spouse?

When do I do my medicals?

Also, while applying for a visa will they ask me for my tax returns?

I appreciate your answer in advance.

Thanks
Sunil


----------



## imugly (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks Adila. 



adila said:


> medical is done for all family members but for kids under 18 its a v normal health check up and over 18 chest x-ray and other hiv & hepatitis tests are done.
> Similarly the character check is only for applicants over 18.
> Yes you need the passports as to fill in the form and to send them the scanned copies of all the applicant's passports.


----------



## pakiapplicant123 (Jun 11, 2013)

Masterofhogwarts said:


> Hello fellow forum members,
> 
> I know most you guys out there will have an idea of the actual process involved from submitting an EOI and being granted a Subclass 189 independent skilled migrant visa. I for one always wondered around different forums with contradictory views and ideas. Being granted the 189 visa just yesterday, I thought I might put in some info for others who are in search of the "actual process" involved right from an EOI till the visa being granted. This is what happened with me and results may vary:
> 
> ...


Hi
I lodged my EOI on july 10 and got the invite for visa 189 on july 14. Need to confirm the following
1. I dont need to get medicals till the department asks me
2. How did you prove your defacto relation? Was it same sex as in my case?
3. Does my partner need language test?
Thanks


----------



## adila (May 27, 2013)

usman1984 said:


> Hi
> I lodged my EOI on july 10 and got the invite for visa 189 on july 14. Need to confirm the following
> 1. I dont need to get medicals till the department asks me
> 2. How did you prove your defacto relation? Was it same sex as in my case?
> ...


If the education medium of your spouse was English then she doesn't need the language test. get a certificate from her institute that her medium was English that ir


----------



## gaurmis (Aug 10, 2013)

*Online submission of visa application for 189 subclass*

Hi,

I am in the process of submitting my 189 visa online. I have completed all steps (17 in total) and reached the payment screen now. My question is, where do I upload the necessary documents and what are the documents required in my case? I could not find any link or button which tells me which documents I need to upload and where.

Also, the payment amount for my visa category is $6120 AUD (including 3 dependants) but because of my credit card limit restriction, I will not be able to pay that amount through my card. I have both Visa and Master card types. I believe there is an alternative mode of payment throught bank draft/cheque payable to Australian High Commission, New Delhi. Do you have any information on that pls? Also, if I pay via cheque/bank draft how can I submit my application online, as unless I pay the visa amount the application won't get submitted? Can anyone pls guide me in this matter.

Thanks in advance
Gaurav


----------

